# New Pics - Please Vote



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

Check her out at the link below

www.cardomain.com/id/punklvr


----------



## dsigns (May 23, 2003)

Phat alty, nice color...


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Looks like shit....literally... 

Props Dave!


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

SWEET looking alty :cheers:


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

:banana:


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

as in the words of nismoprincess ^^ :banana:



.... very nice alty SE


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

as in the words of nismoprincess and whiteb14 :banana:


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

:banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana:
... sorry, i know im post whoring but it HAD to be done.


----------



## StreEtdraggR (Jul 4, 2003)

Phat Alty 3.5 or 2.5??? Clean drop though and I'm feelin' those black rims!


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

Its a 3.5. Thanks for the kind words. And for all the scary bannana's.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

i'd rock it


----------

